# Strano problema in fase di installazione

## giangentoo

Ciao Ragazzi!

stò installando gentoo da live cd, quando arrivo a copiare la configurazione del kernel, dando il comando: zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/kernel-config

mi da il seguente erroere: gzip:/proc/config no such file or directory

dove posso sbagliare? la mia posizione al momento del comando è /usr/src/linux

Help meeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------

## cloc3

se il livecd non è quello gentoo, è normale che accada.

il maggior numero di distribuzioni non usa il file config.gz.

se il livecd è quello gentoo, invece, può essere che tu non abbia montato correttamente il file system proc, come da manuale, sul percorso /mnt/gentoo/proc

oppure, può essere che hai semplicemente sbagliato la grafia, come farebbe pensare il messaggio di errore:

gzip:/proc/config no such file

anziché /proc/config.gz

----------

## giangentoo

sorry, dimenticavo di dire che live di ubuntu  :Razz: 

quindi posso tranquillamente andare avanti con l'installazione?

----------

## cloc3

 *giangentoo wrote:*   

> sorry, dimenticavo di dire che live di ubuntu 
> 
> quindi posso tranquillamente andare avanti con l'installazione?

 

sì. ti toccherà creare manualmente la configurazione del kernel.

in ogni caso, usando make menuconfig alcuni automatismi vengono comunque proposti, e quindi non si naviga del tutto al buio.

----------

## giangentoo

il problema è che quando do il comando genkernel all mi restituisce lo stesso errore, non esistendo quella cartella, non sa dove mettere il kernel, come faccio?

----------

## pierino_89

 *giangentoo wrote:*   

> il problema è che quando do il comando genkernel all mi restituisce lo stesso errore, non esistendo quella cartella, non sa dove mettere il kernel, come faccio?

 

Che io sappia a genkernel dovrebbe importare proprio poco di /proc... Ma l'ultima volta che l'ho usato era l'anno scorso.

Comunque il kernel va messo in /usr/src/linux, e sicuramente non in /proc.

Spiega bene i passaggi che hai fatto.

----------

